# How to install flashing



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

To do it right, you have a mason come in and put flashing in there. Make sure they use steel flashing though instead of the cheapo aluminum.

To DIY without masonry, you can use flat flashing, caulking each indivual one separately. Put a nice bead in there and push the flashing into it. This works much better than putting the flashing in first and caulking just the shingles to the stucco. Use a good quality caulking like OSI or Vulkem, and you shouldn't have any problems with cracking. The next roof will probably need some repairs to the stucco though. This isn't the best option, but it works. :yes:


----------



## roofah (Jun 14, 2009)

You could install step flashing with your shingles which are weaved in 1 shingle, 1 flashing. When you lay a shingle next to that wall place a step flashing on top of the shingle just high enough for the next shingle to cover it repeat with every course of shingles. And if you are handy enough to tackle your roof you might not need that mason. On your wall snap a line 6 inches above your roof and cut with a grinder with a diamond masonry blade. Now all you need is a peice of metal bent 5 1/2" x 1". This is your counter flashing the 1" side goes into your cut and the 5 1/2" goes over the top of your step flashings use thin fluted masonry nails and nail into your cut wedging the counter flashing but not nailing through it now use some clear silicon or sealant seal that cut in your wall and your good. I recommend geocel sealant and copper flashing plus copper looks great against stone or stucco. Hope this helps if you need any more help or descriptions just reply and I'd be glad to help.


----------



## stuccoman (Sep 5, 2006)

Has your stucco been painted?


Counter flashing to stucco is never a good idea.


----------

